# End of an Era



## SmokeyJoe (25/5/20)

So guys. Due to that bloody Zuma woman, i will be stopping vaping and unfortunately go back to smokes as its the only nic i can get my hands on. The nic base i can get is outrageously expensive.

Thanks for everything and the awesome support that this forum has given me through the 7 years of vaping

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/20)

hi, have you tried the CBD juices, might just carry you till things stabilize ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So guys. Due to that bloody Zuma woman, i will be stopping vaping and unfortunately go back to smokes as its the only nic i can get my hands on. The nic base i can get is outrageously expensive.
> 
> Thanks for everything and the awesome support that this forum has given me through the 7 years of vaping
> 
> Cheers


Very sad day indeed @SmokeyJoe, wish I could help in any way to keep you on the vaping track. Hope you'll be back with us as soon as the regulations lift.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (25/5/20)

Yip i think a lot of us is in the same boat, problem is they told us 3 weeks and it's allready 2 months now and only gave us 3 days to prepare, i stretches my juice till now but not a lot left to stretch .
Just know you are not alone in this circus goverment of ours.
And cbd is not the awnser for some of us.
I will make it for a day or 2 more on my juice and then i will also need to make a choice, and not all of us know where to get nic even if we have money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/5/20)

As far as I understand it you're paying R400 - 500 for a bottle of nicotine. Which should last you at least a month, probably more.

That's 2 to 5 packs of smokes. So you'll be spending more by going back. Then there's the cancer treatment that may crop up.

Seems like a bad choice in my opinion. The cookies on the dark side are stale. Don't be swayed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/5/20)

One of they guys in the forum came to my rescue with some nic. You know you are and a million times thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So guys. Due to that bloody Zuma woman, i will be stopping vaping and unfortunately go back to smokes as its the only nic i can get my hands on. The nic base i can get is outrageously expensive.
> 
> Thanks for everything and the awesome support that this forum has given me through the 7 years of vaping
> 
> Cheers


I read your latest post but still this was the saddest thing I read. Glad it lasted only 35 mins

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> One of they guys in the forum came to my rescue with some nic. You know you are and a million times thank you!


Awesome news!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (25/5/20)

To THE FORUM GUY,

well done you, and may it come back to you many times over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## M.Adhir (25/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> One of they guys in the forum came to my rescue with some nic. You know you are and a million times thank you!



Forum guy, whoever you are, there's a good beer (or a good coffee if that's your poison) on me when this storm brews over.

Thanks for helping someone out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (25/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> As far as I understand it you're paying R400 - 500 for a bottle of nicotine. Which should last you at least a month, probably more.
> 
> That's 2 to 5 packs of smokes. So you'll be spending more by going back. Then there's the cancer treatment that may crop up.
> 
> Seems like a bad choice in my opinion. The cookies on the dark side are stale. Don't be swayed.



A 100ml bottle of 36mg nic (which is what people seem to want R500 for at the moment) should mix about 12 x 100ml 70/30 3mg juices.

As much as I disagree with it being like 5 times the normal retail price for 36mg nicotine. We don't really have a choice but to fall into the cycle of paying these prices if we want to continue vaping juice with nic in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/20)

CBD for the flavour and nicotine gums should be the way to go and it’ll still cost you less @SmokeyJoe unless you DIY your own stuff without Nic and boost it with a gum or 2 a day. Good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## mstrauss003 (25/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> A 100ml bottle of 36mg nic (which is what people seem to want R500 for at the moment) should mix about 12 x 100ml 70/30 3mg juices.
> 
> As much as I disagree with it being like 5 times the normal retail price for 36mg nicotine. We don't really have a choice but to fall into the cycle of paying these prices if we want to continue vaping juice with nic in it.



To be honest, if I have the option, I would pay close to that for 100ml nic now...Desperate times...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tall but short (25/5/20)

Could the nic supplier please pm me? Im quite desperate for some nic. Please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/5/20)

I'm waiting for my guy to let me know if he can still get. I'll respond when he does.
He says the price isn't only because of the illicit nature of the product but also the value halving of the Rand. Says 100ml is going to retail at nearly R200 when things normalise.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir (25/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'm waiting for my guy to let me know if he can still get. I'll respond when he does.
> He says the price isn't only because of the illicit nature of the product but also the value halving of the Rand. Says 100ml is going to retail at nearly R200 when things normalise.


I don't quite buy the rand value story. 
Rand has hasn't tanked 100% more. Double prices means everyone in the chain is likely marking and margining up more. 
But it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## SAVaper (25/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'm waiting for my guy to let me know if he can still get. I'll respond when he does.
> He says the price isn't only because of the illicit nature of the product but also the value halving of the Rand. Says 100ml is going to retail at nearly R200 when things normalise.



Please let us know.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I don't quite buy the rand value story.
> Rand has hasn't tanked 100% more. Double prices means everyone in the chain is likely marking and margining up more.
> But it is what it is.



Well R150 to R200 isn't quite a 100% increase. But I do agree that it's probably just an excuse to regain some lost profits during prohibition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## kolakidd (25/5/20)

Hi, please let add me to the list of contacts, I'm in a really tight situation. I would happily pay that amount right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (25/5/20)

@Chickenstrip please keep me in mind when your guy responds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> As far as I understand it you're paying R400 - 500 for a bottle of nicotine. Which should last you at least a month, probably more.
> 
> That's 2 to 5 packs of smokes. So you'll be spending more by going back. Then there's the cancer treatment that may crop up.
> 
> Seems like a bad choice in my opinion. The cookies on the dark side are stale. Don't be swayed.



“The cookies on the dark side are stale”... my new favourite quote!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

